# new pics of my spilos



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

are these fish spilo cf's do you guys think?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

again


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

the pic is kinda dark my pick is its either a Cf or maybe rhom


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

again


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

last one


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

really last one


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow!! too big of a pic. you should resize the pic......BTW nice fish


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Nice fish, I cant tell because the pic is too big...


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Grande said:


> Wow!! too big of a pic.


 just a wee bit


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

here is a good one if it works correctly when posted....


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

bump


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

when i look at the galleries, they look more like rbs then spilo cf's, but of course they are only 2" now so time will tell


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

thats not a red belly thats a spilo take a look at some of mines


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

bump


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

same guy as below


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

shape looks more like a rhom to me. i had a spilo cf before and the shape is different.

Joe


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

another pic


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

and another


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

its way to small to correctly id this piranha
but my assumption is a spilo cf


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

can i assume then that they are at least in the serrasalamus genus? (rhom or spilo cf). that's what i bought them as (spilos). i just don't want them to be red bellies.

how quickly do these guys generally grow? and at what size can i be sure of what i have got. like i said they are 2" now.

are spilos considered black piranhas? (and for that matter rhoms also?)
how aggressive are spilos and rhoms?


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

They are definately serrasalmus genus. spilo cf's are not considered black piranha, although lately lfs have been mislabling like crazy! rhoms are considered "black piranhas" but that term is misused in the fishstore industry...serrasalmus grow slower than pygos. just keep them fed on a varied diet.

Oburi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> They are definately serrasalmus genus. spilo cf's are not considered black piranha, although lately lfs have been mislabling like crazy! rhoms are considered "black piranhas" but that term is misused in the fishstore industry...


There is truth in what you write about dealers, however lets not be to hard on them. In South America, the name "black piranha" is common to any species of piranha and not limited by scientific name. So please, do not make an issue of the common name.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

> please, do not make an issue of the common name


i did not intend to, i was merely helping a new member to pfury.com! Yet i have seen the number of threads labled "black piranha?" in the ID foroum raises alot lately, which means more lfs mislabling or not giving correct info.

Oburi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Noticed the same thing.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

thanks!









Oburi


----------

